# More random tips from my shop



## mklotz (Jan 28, 2008)

Like many of us, I stick small tools in holes bored in a block of wood. However, this doesn't work well with certain tools. For instance, it's hard to select the right jeweler screwdriver if you can't see the tips. So I made this holder out of some well-aged boxwood I had lying around.







The turned recess exposes the tips of the tools for selection yet the whole block can be picked up as a unit without having tools fall out.


Commercial chuck spiders can be expensive. I made this one






for machining thin disk-like parts. The slots allow it to slip over the jaws and the spacers (two sets shown) hold it (and the part) a fixed distance from the chuck face with good support for machining.


I'm not sure where I acquired a whole bagful of brass key disks but, never needing so many, I took some of them and made this adjustable spacer by stringing them on a screw which is soldered to the bottommost disk. A finger nut tensions the disks on the screw.






In use, one simply swings aside the unneeded portion of the spacer to provide the right height stack under the clamp.







Finally, if your chuck is hard to remove, make yourself a "banjo" wrench from 3/4" plywood.






The slots fit over the chuck jaws and distribute the force on all three jaws - much superior in my mind to using a crescent wrench on one jaw or slamming a jaw into a block of wood on the ways.


----------



## jgarrett (Jan 28, 2008)

Marv, Your shop tips continue to amaze me...Pleas keep them coming!!
Now, being a novice...what is a "spider chuck"???
Thanks,
Julian G.


----------



## BobWarfield (Jan 28, 2008)

Great stuff Marv!

Is the spider chuck adjustable? I'm looking at the two different-sized "legs" and wondering. The larger legs gave me an idea: would it make sense if they were bored so you could insert a precision spacer in the bore to create different spider thicknesses?

Just a crazy idea that popped into my head.

I had also forgotten about the jeweler's tool holder. I remember liking it when I saw it somewhere else. 

Best,

BW


----------



## Stan (Jan 29, 2008)

If Marv didn't show his work, I would think his tools are just for show. Everything is so clean and shiny!


----------



## shred (Jan 29, 2008)

BobWarfield  said:
			
		

> Great stuff Marv!
> 
> Is the spider chuck adjustable? I'm looking at the two different-sized "legs" and wondering. The larger legs gave me an idea: would it make sense if they were bored so you could insert a precision spacer in the bore to create different spider thicknesses?
> 
> Just a crazy idea that popped into my head.


I was even wondering if you could thread them and use little jacking screws. Might be a bit fiddly to set though-- You'd probably have to set it up on a surface plate and move it over.


----------



## mklotz (Jan 29, 2008)

First, it's not a "spider chuck". It's a chuck spider.

A spider is a device which effectively 'moves' the face of the chuck forward towards the tips of the jaws so that a thin piece (large diameter to thickness ratio) can be supported while being machined.

Imagine trying to bore out the hole on a thin washer with an outside diameter smaller than the hole through the chuck. Even if you can fiddle with the part to get it running true, you have only a tenuous grip on the OD. A little too much pressure while boring and it will shift in the jaws or, worse, pop out of the chuck.

Now imagine that you had an aluminum plate (the spider) which fitted over the jaws and was held away from the chuck face by spacers - in effect creating a false chuck face closer to the tips of the chuck jaws. You slap your washer against this spider - thus solving the wobble problem - and tighten the jaws to hold it. As you machine, the washer is fully supported by the spider so it will have no tendency to shift or pop out of the chuck.

Commercially available spiders are, for reasons not clear to me, terribly expensive so the HSM is well-advised to make his own. Many designs are possible. Mine is just one that works for me and was easy to fabricate with what I had available.

Each of the spacers has an integral tenon (not visible in the photo) that fits into a hole in the spider plate. This ensures that the spacers can never come loose and fly out when the chuck is spinning. If you decide to make one, please be sure to provide for some means of mechanically restraining the spacers in your design.

It would be possible to use screws in lieu of the spacers. In fact, I thought of that during the design stage. I rejected the idea because it would be a bloody nuisance to try to get all three screws adjusted to the same length. Making three spacers the same length is a trivial turning job. Besides, I find that, in practice, a couple of sets of spacers cover all the jobs I've thrown at this thing.

Here's a picture of the spider mounted on the chuck.


----------



## mklotz (Jan 29, 2008)

My daughter's desk chair went tango uniform and, being the scrounge I am, I just couldn't throw away the perfectly servicable five caster base. So I built an IV (intravenous drip) stand for the shop.






The vertical member is a closet pole from Home Depot. Originally, my intent was to mount two floodlights (shown) so I would have lots of light when working under the hood of the car or when taking photos. Later I added a circular shelf made from part of a cable spool.

Later I discovered that it was very handy to hang my flexible shaft machine from it. That way I can wheel it close to the workbench and keep the shaft more or less straight when in use which reduces the friction and wear on the shaft besides being very handy.

It also serves as a place to hang large prints in a crowded shop (my shop is in a two car garage that still houses two cars on a daily basis) as well as a handy place to hang small items while the paint drys.

In the background you can see my electronics bench which bridges the hood on my car - another way to squeeze the last bit of space out of a very crowded shop.


----------



## Bernd (Jan 29, 2008)

Ya know Marv you are contagious. I live a 1/4 mile from the local transfer station were people bring their previous enjoyed items. It's bad enough that I drag things home now. ;D I don't need any more help with what one can do with these items. :

I've got close to 6 acers to fill with parts. The wife's complaining a bit about all the items I drag home now.

This past week I dragged home two microwave ovens. I want to build one of those spot welders I read about, I think it was on 5bears website. Jusy what I need, another project. 

Keep those tips and tricks coming. I like 'em a lot.

Bernd


----------



## jgarrett (Jan 29, 2008)

Marv, Thanks for the explanation...could have used one on numerous occasions.
Sorry about the "missnomenclature"
Julian G.


----------

